# Crappie Goal Met



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Finally figured out how to upload a photo, or remembered how to. I forget which.
March 16th my son caught his personal best crappie from Portage lakes. 15.5 inches, 2.2 pounds. Here's a photo...I hope.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Great photo!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

that proud smile says it all.....great fish


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful slab! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a awesome catch, congratulations to your son


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice! There are bigger out there rhat you'll find. My profile pic is a 16.5" and my brother caught back to back fishing days 2 17+ he mounted. Keep after it you'll get em


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow what a fish.... he's hooked now


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Slab! Great catch! Congrats to your son!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Great fish and even better picture.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Great fish! Is that Causeway where pic was taken?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

looks like the pipe rack to me, Manchester rd.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Pole Squeezer said:


> View attachment 350177
> 
> 
> Finally figured out how to upload a photo, or remembered how to. I forget which.
> March 16th my son caught his personal best crappie from Portage lakes. 15.5 inches, 2.2 pounds. Here's a photo...I hope.


that smile says it all...awesome congrats on a great catch


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Geez, completely missed the PLs reference! True slab whereever!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

now that's a 100% SLABMEISTER. Congrats, Great fish of a lifetime!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Really good to see! great fish, great picture! thanks for sharing


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job! Heck of a crappie.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Good one...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow! Great catch!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fantastic catch young fella. Congrats to dad too for taking him fishing.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Nice! There are bigger out there rhat you'll find. My profile pic is a 16.5" and my brother caught back to back fishing days 2 17+ he mounted. Keep after it you'll get em


My personal best is 16.25 inches, 2lbs 5 oz...


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Great fish! Is that Causeway where pic was taken?


No The Pipe Rack on Manchester rd, Akron.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Pole Squeezer said:


> View attachment 350177
> 
> 
> Finally figured out how to upload a photo, or remembered how to. I forget which.
> March 16th my son caught his personal best crappie from Portage lakes. 15.5 inches, 2.2 pounds. Here's a photo...I hope.


Congrats young man that's a beautiful fish crappie that size are a rarity. Biggest i ever caught was 17 inches that was a long time ago.


----------

